# Father Welcomes Daughter, Loses Wife In Same Day



## Laela (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm not sure if this woman was a high-risk pregnancy but that's a tough decision to put on someone!

So sad but that baby is beautiful!

https://www.yahoo.com/news/father-welcomes-baby-girl-loses-152040065.html


----------



## nysister (Dec 5, 2018)

That is so tragically sad. They were a cute couple.

It is insane that childbirth is still so dangerous in this day and age. 

I wish him and beautiful little one some peace and happiness in life.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

This story made me cry.  How utterly devastating. I'm a mother myself and I keep forgetting that the most dangerous time for a woman is when she's about to bring life into the world.   God keep these two near his heart, they need so much love and support right now.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 7, 2018)

Ladies, include an advance directive in your birth plan as well as your overall health care plan.

https://www.parenting.com/pregnancy/birth/why-including-advance-directive-your-birth-plan-crucial


----------



## Mai Tai (Dec 7, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ladies, include an advance directive in your birth plan as well as your overall health care plan.
> 
> https://www.parenting.com/pregnancy/birth/why-including-advance-directive-your-birth-plan-crucial



I would include life insurance in your advice too.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 7, 2018)

That poor woman and her baby.


----------



## Laela (Dec 12, 2018)

Very good advice..thanks for posting this!



Crackers Phinn said:


> Ladies, include an advance directive in your birth plan as well as your overall health care plan.
> 
> https://www.parenting.com/pregnancy/birth/why-including-advance-directive-your-birth-plan-crucial


----------

